# Tattoo removal...



## Everymanalion

So if you know me, my face is TOTALLY sleeved out, has been for awhile and i found a wonderful guy in NYC to help me with free removal of all my facial tattoos, i just started last week and had two treatments so far... i am curious, who else is going through the removal process or has previously? Your experiences? And no, i am not removing all of my tattoos, just my facial ones, its crazy how your family and friends are embaressed just to go out with you when your face is covered and its just not worth losing people over anymore.

And i know, if they dont wanna be my friend cause of it they arent worth it etc etc ha. Your experiences? With any tattoos or removal...


----------



## dharma bum

my girl has been a piercer for the last 9 yrs and has tattoos on about 70% of her body. she's never had any removed, but working in shops from atlanta to hollywood she's seen her share. i know a guy who had a stick and poke removed about 10 yrs ago and it looks like shit now (basically a scar), but i know now that they have way better procedures of doing it now. it will take a LOT of sessions and it'll hurt like hell, but they come out with little to no scaring if you keep going like you should. that's about all i know. 

do you have any pics of your face tats? if so, you should post them and keep posting with the progress as you go along...


----------



## cport420

I will be removing one via hot as fuck bent butter knife or glass rod pretty soon. I've got one on my upper left chest that has to go. Looked into the salt and ice treatment and sand paper sander but settled on just burning the fuck outta myself.

So I'm gonna just get a 15.00 bottle of E&J and some cokes then do that shit. Should be fuckin fun the next day.


----------



## cport420

cport420 said:


> I will be removing one via hot as fuck bent butter knife or glass rod pretty soon. I've got one on my upper left chest that has to go. Looked into the salt and ice treatment and sand paper sander but settled on just burning the fuck outta myself.
> 
> So I'm gonna just get a 15.00 bottle of E&J and some cokes then do that shit. Should be fuckin fun the next day.


well sat night I took a bottle of bartons vodka and some jello and got to work. My girl's place has an old style burner stove. Turned that bitch on high and set an old ginsu knife on there after getting "drunk as fuck". Well we turned on chatroulette and fucked with the norms and I got into mode.

well I burned myself a total of three times with that fucking knife. 2 for me and my girl burned me the last time. I will say it fucking hurts a good bit but not too bad. I hope all the skin falls off with the ink in it. Its science yo.


----------



## Odin

Can't help making a"Song of Ice and Fire" reference here.

Now you can join "The Burned Men"


----------



## cport420

Odin said:


> Can't help making a"Song of Ice and Fire" reference here.
> 
> Now you can join "The Burned Men"


haha. yeah I kinda fucked it up good but not good enough. There's always next week though.


----------



## CXR1037

cport420 said:


> well sat night I took a bottle of bartons vodka and some jello and got to work. My girl's place has an old style burner stove. Turned that bitch on high and set an old ginsu knife on there after getting "drunk as fuck". Well we turned on chatroulette and fucked with the norms and I got into mode.
> 
> well I burned myself a total of three times with that fucking knife. 2 for me and my girl burned me the last time. I will say it fucking hurts a good bit but not too bad. I hope all the skin falls off with the ink in it. Its science yo.


 
This just sounds like a terrible idea. 

cxr - lasers


----------



## cport420

pretty knarly looking now. still not sure on wtf it will look like after... its tightened up on the skin and started healing I think.


----------



## Odin

Good job Timett son of Timett.


----------



## Matt Derrick

cport420 said:


> pretty knarly looking now. still not sure on wtf it will look like after... its tightened up on the skin and started healing I think.



I'd never do this but I'm curious to see how it turns out. Keep us posted, maybe post some pictures?


----------



## cport420




----------



## cport420

yo that is day 8. I'm hoping that flap of skin falls the fuck off soon and it heals up some. Then I'll go to the beach and it will heal the fuck up. Salt water. I haven't did anything to it. And got roped into yard work today for a few hours. That shit was nice.


----------



## Deleted member 125

in my professional opinion...ide say you are in for a pretty gnarley infection. do not try to heal that wound with salt water, it will only irriritate it. from the looks of the picture it looks like yer tattoo was healed fully before you did this to it, thats the good news at least. the bad news being i doubt it will "remove" the tattoo, what youv done is create a burn that will leave a nasty scar at best and you might still see the tattoo underneath it, which is even uglier then a tattoo you dont want. im not sure but the tattoo used to say "convict"? it looks very small and i think youd of been better off just not doing anything to it, or getting a professional to cover it up for you, imo that was a 60 dollar banger that would cost around 100 bucks to cover it up with something you didnt want to burn off with a butter knife. but i doubt it will be tattooable skin once that burn heals. you fucked up holmes.


----------



## Matt Derrick

cantcureherpes said:


> in my professional opinion...ide say you are in for a pretty gnarley infection. do not try to heal that wound with salt water, it will only irriritate it. from the looks of the picture it looks like yer tattoo was healed fully before you did this to it, thats the good news at least. the bad news being i doubt it will "remove" the tattoo, what youv done is create a burn that will leave a nasty scar at best and you might still see the tattoo underneath it, which is even uglier then a tattoo you dont want. im not sure but the tattoo used to say "convict"? it looks very small and i think youd of been better off just not doing anything to it, or getting a professional to cover it up for you, imo that was a 60 dollar banger that would cost around 100 bucks to cover it up with something you didnt want to burn off with a butter knife. but i doubt it will be tattooable skin once that burn heals. you fucked up holmes.


 
^^^ gonna have to agree with this


----------



## Deleted member 125

Everymanalion said:


> So if you know me, my face is TOTALLY sleeved out, has been for awhile and i found a wonderful guy in NYC to help me with free removal of all my facial tattoos, i just started last week and had two treatments so far... i am curious, who else is going through the removal process or has previously? Your experiences? And no, i am not removing all of my tattoos, just my facial ones, its crazy how your family and friends are embaressed just to go out with you when your face is covered and its just not worth losing people over anymore.
> 
> And i know, if they dont wanna be my friend cause of it they arent worth it etc etc ha. Your experiences? With any tattoos or removal...


 
yer face is not sleeved out, its covered in tattoos. working in a the tattoo industry has afforded me a bit of knowledge on laser removal and imo i would strongly reccomend seeking advice of somebody who is not only licensed in the removal of tattoos by laser, but also somebody who is experience in removing FACIAL tattoos this way. its a extremly painful process that does not guarantee that yer tattoos will be "removed" even with all of the advances in recent years, basically laser removal fades the pigment that was put into yer skin, for the most part ive only had experience in tattoos being lasered off, to be more easily covered by other (or better) tattoos. yer face will always look like it has been tattooed, and even worse with laser removal especially on the face you are looking at GNARLY burn marks that will most likely include bubbling of the skin, peeling, basically its like somebody took a fucking laser to yer face...duh.

i clicked on yer facebook and saw the profile picture of yer face, and to be honest yer tattoos arnt the worst facial tattoos ive seen, im sure youv seen worse also. something about this culture and horrible face tattoos like "fuck pigs" above eyebrows or a fucking unit tattooed on a cheek are pretty popular. again in my opinion i would of just left the tattoos there, i know yer friends and family dont like it, but ide be very surprised if the laser removal will make you look any more socially appealing. sorry dude but yer always going to be a freak.


----------



## keg

not to sound like an asshole,but i have been saying getting face tats means nothing,you can get them removed easy enough.I got mine ghetto style so would be harder to remove i heard, but i never would.i got them along time ago and have never regretted them and will die with them.


----------



## Odin

I dunno... if that flap of crust is coming off then it looks like you got most of it. The top of the C and . of the i being left over.
But I can still see some faint lettering in the gouged out/burned area.
Gonna be a while till you can tell for sure I suppose.
If I were going to do something like that,... i think I would have done it with something other than a knife.
Maybe a way to Brand a design over the tattoo... instead of just a messy scorch mark.
Or simply make it neater with a geometric shape like using some kind of rectangle or circle piece of metal.
Now this has me wondering if there is a trend for Branding designs on yourself...


----------



## Veil of reality

I watched this on Netflix a few weeks ago and they document the whole procedure.
It was pretty interesting. 

http://www.erasinghatethemovie.com/ABOUT.html

Every two weeks they had to numb up his face with about 30 shots? Then they zapped them with a laser. I think he only did 1 or 2 sessions of that before he couldn't take it so they had to put him under for the rest of the treatments.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Odin said:


> I dunno... if that flap of crust is coming off then it looks like you got most of it. The top of the C and . of the i being left over.
> But I can still see some faint lettering in the gouged out/burned area.
> Gonna be a while till you can tell for sure I suppose.
> If I were going to do something like that,... i think I would have done it with something other than a knife.
> Maybe a way to Brand a design over the tattoo... instead of just a messy scorch mark.
> Or simply make it neater with a geometric shape like using some kind of rectangle or circle piece of metal.
> Now this has me wondering if there is a trend for Branding designs on yourself...


everything you just typed is wrong. you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Benny

Iv'e resisted posting on this thread for awhile but now i'm putting my two cents in. I got my face fully tattooed over 6 years ago in Washington. I understood full well that tattoo removal was not a viable alternative to getting my face back to "normal". I would rather look like tattooed freak than risk burning them off and looking like a burn victim. Once the tissue is scarred, you can't go back. Tattoo removal is for coverups.
I don't regret tattooing my face one bit. It's opened doors for me in tv/movie industry that i would never had otherwise. I've met countless people and had many opportunities open for me because of my tattoos. A couple of weeks ago, i met the chief of police of Cabo San Lucas. He didn't speak english but was mesmerized by my face. All afternoon he kept handing me beers and fresh shrimp.
Life is short and i refuse to live it like a scared little mouse. I'll always be known as the tattoo face man.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Benny said:


> Iv'e resisted posting on this thread for awhile but now i'm putting my two cents in. I got my face fully tattooed over 6 years ago in Washington. I understood full well that tattoo removal was not a viable alternative to getting my face back to "normal". I would rather look like tattooed freak than a burn victim. In my case, i wouldn't dare try to remove them. Once the tissue is scarred, you can't go back.
> I don't regret tattooing my face one bit. It's opened doors for me in tv/movie industry that i would never had otherwise. I've met countless people and had many opportunities open for me because of my tattoos. A couple of weeks ago, i met the chief of police of Cabo San Lucas. He didn't speak english but was mesmerized by my face. All afternoon he kept handing me beers and fresh shrimp.
> Life is short and i refuse to live it like a scared little mouse. I'll always be known as the tattoo face man.


 
right on dude, i certainly didnt mean to come off as anti face tattoos, fuck half my friends and almost all of my co workers have them. i just think its another silly thing about this culture that getting yer face tattooed is a good idea. like the op said, he regrets it because of the stigma that comes along with it and its just a real bummer.


----------



## Benny

cantcureherpes said:


> right on dude, i certainly didnt mean to come off as anti face tattoos, fuck half my friends and almost all of my co workers have them. i just think its another silly thing about this culture that getting yer face tattooed is a good idea. like the op said, he regrets it because of the stigma that comes along with it and its just a real bummer.


 
I didn't think you were anti face tattoo. You are correct in saying that you can't just take them off and expect your skin to look normal.
Think long and hard about getting a face tattoo because its permanent and you will become an outsider to mainstream society.


----------



## CXR1037

cantcureherpes said:


> yer face is not sleeved out, its covered in tattoos. working in a the tattoo industry has afforded me a bit of knowledge on laser removal and imo* i would strongly reccomend seeking advice of somebody who is not only licensed in the removal of tattoos by laser, but also somebody who is experience in removing FACIAL tattoos this way*


 
My girlfriend is an artist and pretty much agreed with this. 

CxR - check this out: white supremacist who got his face tats lasered off pretty well


----------



## Benny

CXR1037 said:


> My girlfriend is an artist and pretty much agreed with this.
> 
> CxR - check this out: white supremacist who got his face tats lasered off pretty well


 
That removal doesn't look too bad but if i had nazi crap all over my face and neck, i wouldn't care if my face looked burned afterwards. 25 procedures.....ouch.


----------



## Everymanalion

cantcureherpes said:


> yer face is not sleeved out, its covered in tattoos. working in a the tattoo industry has afforded me a bit of knowledge on laser removal and imo i would strongly reccomend seeking advice of somebody who is not only licensed in the removal of tattoos by laser, but also somebody who is experience in removing FACIAL tattoos this way. its a extremly painful process that does not guarantee that yer tattoos will be "removed" even with all of the advances in recent years, basically laser removal fades the pigment that was put into yer skin, for the most part ive only had experience in tattoos being lasered off, to be more easily covered by other (or better) tattoos. yer face will always look like it has been tattooed, and even worse with laser removal especially on the face you are looking at GNARLY burn marks that will most likely include bubbling of the skin, peeling, basically its like somebody took a fucking laser to yer face...duh.
> 
> i clicked on yer facebook and saw the profile picture of yer face, and to be honest yer tattoos arnt the worst facial tattoos ive seen, im sure youv seen worse also. something about this culture and horrible face tattoos like "fuck pigs" above eyebrows or a fucking unit tattooed on a cheek are pretty popular. again in my opinion i would of just left the tattoos there, i know yer friends and family dont like it, but ide be very surprised if the laser removal will make you look any more socially appealing. sorry dude but yer always going to be a freak.


 
You are correct, sleeve was just an easier term than just to say I had a bunch of scribbles covering my face But yea, I realized after a few sessions that the scarring will be much worse than the tattoos themselves and I stopped laser treatment and I have learned to not regret getting majority of my face tattooed and I embrace it more now as a testament to the things I have been through in life rather than a massive regret.


----------



## thapoet

this just seems like a very bad idea brother.... 2nd and this d degree burns account for more severe infections, amputations, and even death than almost any other skin injury... unless you have something like silverdine cream and antibiotics handy, i would hope others dont try this... blood poisoning is a helluva way to go....


----------



## Odin

This post will prolly piss someone off... just another view watch the whole thing.



just a precaution this isn't aimed at you thapoet... or anyone... just a general view on the subject as 420's scorch is being worried over.

Not that it's that big of a tattoo after all... shit I've had family burn themselves worse over a pot of ramen.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Odin said:


> This post will prolly piss someone off... just another view watch the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> just a precaution this isn't aimed at you thapoet... or anyone... just a general view on the subject as 420's scorch is being worried over.
> 
> Not that it's that big of a tattoo after all... shit I've had family burn themselves worse over a pot of ramen.




ok i think maybe you missed the subtle half sarcasm of george carlin, but having a open burn wound caused by a less then sanitary kitchen knife is cause for concern when it comes to infection. its part of my job to know these things...once again i have to completly disagree with what you have brought to the table.


----------



## Odin

I really like you herpes...  if I was to get stoned as shit and burn my ex girls name offa my shoulder and have some one to clean and dress the wound it would be you...

Good man.

But... I'd still go fishing the next day and pick at my scab if I had one... its kinda cool when the pus leaks out...

Oh also... I would want some candy... a snickers bar would make me feel better.

Edit: I'm being sincere.... ... seriously... as far as infection goes... I hocked up gray shit and felt like dieing a year before swine flu... and I've had bad bronchitis infections as a young in... but you know what ... during the swine flu outbreak... I was fine as rain brodder... ... no matter my friends I came in contact with... elderly who couldn't survive it... and friends who did...

Fuck the fear o disease all I'm advocating... not that we are bullet proof... modern medicine is still our top defense... how else are you gonna find the technology to fight aggressive viral pathogens and prion disease. though we cant defend against folding proteins yet i think... shit...
*Creutzfeldt–Jakob thast scary shit... *


But anyway... I advocate No fear...

And 420 here... he just scorched a ... single line of script... that seems to be *important* enough for him to get rid of...

so... even if the methods not perfect... I think it will work for him.

I mean you cant burn off a mural of tattoos...(specially offa your face... unless you have cahones the size of ... me... lol... nawww... i mean like buffalo balls... or something anyway) but 5 6 7 8 letters... If I feel like it...I'll go for it.


----------



## Deleted member 125

keg said:


> not to sound like an asshole,but i have been saying getting face tats means nothing,you can get them removed easy enough.I got mine ghetto style so would be harder to remove i heard, but i never would.i got them along time ago and have never regretted them and will die with them.


 
im sorry i didnt see yer response earlier, but "ghetto style" im assuming you went to whats known as a scratcher or got them in somebodys kitchen or something like that, and no, getting tattooed that way by somebody who clearly doesnt know what they are doing when it comes to tattooing people is the good news for you if you happen to have yer tattoos removed by laser. the lighter the lines (or if it was stick in poke its even better news) the easier it is to break up the tattoo and make it adios. frankly i dont care either way if you have yer face tattooed, like ive said before most of my friends and many people i work with have theirs tattooed, it doesnt bother me one bit, what does irriritate me is when people "know" what they are talking about. to be honest i just hope you got yers done in a clean place where you wernt exposed to infection. punks can get blood born diseases too =/.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Odin said:


> I really like you herpes...  if I was to get stoned as shit and burn my ex girls name offa my shoulder and have some one to clean and dress the wound it would be you...
> 
> Good man.
> 
> But... I'd still go fishing the next day and pick at my scab if I had one... its kinda cool when the pus leaks out...
> 
> Oh also... I would want some candy... a snickers bar would make me feel better.
> 
> Edit: I'm being sincere.... ... seriously... as far as infection goes... I hocked up gray shit and felt like dieing a year before swine flu... and I've had bad bronchitis infections as a young in... but you know what ... during the swine flu outbreak... I was fine as rain brodder... ... no matter my friends I came in contact with... elderly who couldn't survive it... and friends who did...
> 
> Fuck the fear o disease all I'm advocating... not that we are bullet proof... modern medicine is still our top defense... how else are you gonna find the technology to fight aggressive viral pathogens and prion disease. though we cant defend against folding proteins yet i think... shit...
> *Creutzfeldt–Jakob thast scary shit... *
> 
> 
> But anyway... I advocate No fear...
> 
> And 420 here... he just scorched a ... single line of script... that seems to be *important* enough for him to get rid of...
> 
> so... even if the methods not perfect... I think it will work for him.
> 
> I mean you cant burn off a mural of tattoos...(specially offa your face... unless you have cahones the size of ... me... lol... nawww... i mean like buffalo balls... or something anyway) but 5 6 7 8 letters... If I feel like it...I'll go for it.


 
i really cant tell at this point if you are just a idiot, or somebody who is sincere in how stupid they are. i honestly hope you do something and get banned before you reply to a thread with garbage and somebody dumber then you gets hurt.


----------



## Odin

...


----------



## keg

sorry ,i always heard stick and poke are harder to remove.i cannot remove mine cause then i will not be cool.


----------

